# *** Scores from RBO Hunt Shoot ***



## passthru24 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well we had a Great Time today and had 65 shooters come out and support RBO. Thanks to everyone who supports RBO and coming out and sharing fun and fellowship with us. Keep an eye out for some more shoots later this year as well. The scores are below and Thanks Again !!!

Class / Name		8/28/2016
Men's Hunter		Scores
Logan Wilson		195
Melvin Atha		185
James Taylor		180
Michael Barnes		175
Bryce Abernathy		175
JC Adams		170
Jacob Babb		170
Laramie Jackson		160
David Vessell		160
Hal Wolfe		155
Benny Fennell		150
Johnny Bobo		140
Tommy Searcy		135
Narive Nowling		125
Dalton Rutledge		125
Andrew Huddleston		100
Jonathan Mason		85
Cory Peisel		80
Corby Cutright		70
Alex Scott		60
Charley Kilgore		25
Sean Altman		N/C
DJ Seaman		N/C
Andy Warren		N/C
Chuck Wooten		N/C
Matt Jennings		N/C
Adam Montgemery		N/C
Andy Bailey		N/C

Womens Hunter		
Alecia Searcy		180
Janna Cauthen		35
Adrea Altman		N/C
Holley Sullivan		N/C

Youth Hunter		
Gaven Hart		70
Cacie Cutright		-45
Blake Clinton		N/C
Trey Seaman		N/C

Trad.		
Chuck Cauthen		75
Hunter Cauthen		40
Brad Parmer		40
Whit Costley		0

Fun Shooters		
Jim Robinson		
Jamason Hart		
Lee Clinton		
Joseph Kee		
Jared Bell		
Josh Brooks		
Jessica Brooks		
Jacob Holcombe		
Frederick Joh		
Brandon Orr		
Brad Johnson		
Bailey Hefner		
Jared Parmer		
Austin Culpepper		
Carl Higgenbottom		
Ashley Taylor		
Lee Taylor		
David McSpadden		
Mark Lock		
Tracy Dinning		
Jake Dinning		
RC Shoemake		
David Cliett		
Doug Walker		
Matthew Walker		
Tyler Hale 		
Wesley Mulkey		
Amanda Mulkey		
Keenan Mulkey		
Randy Davis		
Bobby Weekly


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 28, 2016)

Good to see that Bobo feller's name on the list....


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 28, 2016)

BoBo....Ga. Dawg quarterback?


----------



## watermedic (Aug 29, 2016)

Uhhhh......no!


----------

